# HGVC Access to Hilton Worldwide Resorts?



## Dwhey (Dec 4, 2006)

I attended a sales pitch two weeks ago at the Las Vegas strip location.  Did not buy but still working some due diligence.  

A few pieces of misinformation are already apparent from reading these boards.  For example, one was something like this, "I can tell that you two are the 'urban vacationing types,' and would like to visit lots of different cities and stay in nice hotels.  The flexibility of our program and access to all the hotels and various trades is perfect for you!"  From the discussions here, I guess perfect means transferring all your points a year in advance and getting six nights in a Hilton.  But I digress . . . . .

Here is one thing the sales person said that I cannot find any information on.  He talked about being able to go to Hilton resorts in different parts of the world and specifically mentioned the Maldives.  Having checked, it appears that the Maldives resort is part of the "Hilton Worldwide Resorts."  Is it true that HGVC members can use points for those resorts?

By the way, the sales person was quite nice and affable, that is until I said I needed to think about it some more, at which time he bacame quite cranky . . . .


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hilton has two kinds of "resorts". 
1. Hilton Grand Vacation Club resorts and affiliates
2. Hilton resorts which just mean Hilton hotels with resort features 

You must use your HGVC points for stays at HGVC and convert your HGVC points to Hilton Honor points for stays at Hilton hotel resorts.

HGVC is one of the best resale buys in hotel based TS. As a resale buyer, you will save >50% off developer prices and lose nothing except the ability to be elite (which most people feel is overrated).


----------



## Dwhey (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks, Bill.  The reason for the confusion is that a good many of the Hilton World Wide Resorts (listed here: http://www.hiltonworldresorts.com/search/index.html?search=1&x=49&y=12)

are not listed on the HHonors hotel list (listed here: http://www.hiltonhhonors.com/processLanding.aspx?lp=categorychangehilton)

Do you know if the HWW resorts are the "Level 6" point cost per night or 6 days?

Seems that the usage and flexibility is not as effortless and seamless as the sales staff would have one believe.  But still mulling and would of course purchase resale.  Thanks.


----------



## bentlew (Dec 4, 2006)

*Hilton Worldwide Resorts*

I looked up a sampling of the resorts and they do support honors stays ranging from cat 4's to 6's.  I had to look them up individually.  What you were comparing to was a chart where the category is changing and is not inclusive.


----------



## Dwhey (Dec 5, 2006)

bentlew said:
			
		

> I looked up a sampling of the resorts and they do support honors stays ranging from cat 4's to 6's.  I had to look them up individually.  What you were comparing to was a chart where the category is changing and is not inclusive.



Are you looking them up through a HHonors account?  I don't have one (yet) and so I don't have that kind of access.  But now I am curious . . . . Can you tell how many points it would take to book a room at the Hilton Maldives resort?  The booking system on the web is showing $800 per night for a room, so naturally I am curious as to whether it is possible to book that place using HHonors points.  Many thanks.


----------



## bentlew (Dec 5, 2006)

*Maldives*

The Hilton Maldives is a category 6, 40,000 points per night or 175,000 points for a 6 night VIP award which is available for silver or above Honors levels.  If you buy HGVC resale, you also receive silver membership in Honors.  Another way to augment points is to get the Hilton no fee American Express that earns points.  With my HGVC resale puchase and use of credit card purchase points, I have gone to HGVC in Hawaii, Los Cabos, Vegas (twice), obtained an exchange through RCI for a timeshare at Jackson Hole, stayed in London for 6 nights, and stayed around 50 nights in other Hilton hotel properties since the fall of 2000 and still have almost 400k Hilton Honors points in my account.


----------



## Dwhey (Dec 5, 2006)

Many thanks for the info.  Really appreciate it!  I am getting closer to buying -- thinking of a 7,000 point package in Vegas, to start.  I wanted the due diligence on the HHonors because I think we want that flexibility given the way we like to travel.  

Sounds like you stay in Hiltons frequently.  Do you, as a matter of course, automatically convert all of your next-year HGVC points to HHonors before the end of the current year?  From the boards, I understand that is what you need to do in order to get 23:1.  

I am thinking that maybe I should go ahead and get the HHonors cards now to get the points.  I assume that once I buy the HGVC property that they can just use the HHonors account # I already will have at that point.  Better yet, maybe I can buy the resale using the AMEX . . . .

I gather that you use your card to amass points.  Did you have any trouble deciding that the HHonors AMEX was the way to go?  I have a couple of CITI cards that give me 3 to 5 bonus points per dollar in various categories, which I exploit as much as possible (for each transaction, I choose the card that gives bonus points for the particular purchase), and then I can book flights with no blackout dates using 25,000 points.  With HHonors, I guess I could start building points for stays, but then I need 40,000 points for one night or 175,000 for six nights.  I suppose the value is roughly comparable, but another angle to consider.  Any thoughts on whether the HHonors AMEX gets the buggest bang for the points it generates?

Finally, the last piece of all of this I need to understand is RCI.  I looked for other posts on this, and there was some treatment here and there, but not the complete picture I am hoping for.  If someone knows where this is already posted, perhaps they can point me in the right direction.  My questions are:  how does RCI work with HGVC, how do I go about finding RCI locations I can use, is it easy to arrange and is availability good, and what else does one need to know about trying to use RCI with HGVC?

My apologies for dumping all these questions at one time.  Sometimes the more you know, the more questions there are . . . .


----------



## StuckinChicago (Dec 5, 2006)

*PM*

Dwhey-

I just sent you a PM.


----------



## bentlew (Dec 5, 2006)

*Answers*

Sounds like you stay in Hiltons frequently. Do you, as a matter of course, automatically convert all of your next-year HGVC points to HHonors before the end of the current year? From the boards, I understand that is what you need to do in order to get 23:1.  - I DID THIS FOR THE FIRST YEAR, SINCE YOU CAN BORROW FORWARD TO SET UP THE START OF MY HONORS ACCOUNT.  NOW I AM USING THEM WITHIN THE YEAR GRANTED

I am thinking that maybe I should go ahead and get the HHonors cards now to get the points. I assume that once I buy the HGVC property that they can just use the HHonors account # I already will have at that point. Better yet, maybe I can buy the resale using the AMEX . . . . THEY WILL USE THE HONORS ACCOUNT THAT YOU ALREADY HAVE.

I gather that you use your card to amass points. Did you have any trouble deciding that the HHonors AMEX was the way to go? I have a couple of CITI cards that give me 3 to 5 bonus points per dollar in various categories, which I exploit as much as possible (for each transaction, I choose the card that gives bonus points for the particular purchase), and then I can book flights with no blackout dates using 25,000 points. With HHonors, I guess I could start building points for stays, but then I need 40,000 points for one night or 175,000 for six nights. I suppose the value is roughly comparable, but another angle to consider. Any thoughts on whether the HHonors AMEX gets the buggest bang for the points it generates?  - I HAVE BOTH, ALONG WITH A STARWOOD AMEX.  THE HILTON ONES ARE NO ANNUAL FEE, USE AMEX WHERE I CAN, AND VISA WHERE AMEX IS NOT ACCEPTED.  WITH AMEX, IF YOU CHARGE $20K IN A YEAR, YOUR HONORS MEMBERSHIP IS UPGRADING TO GOLD.  THIS YEAR I WAS UPGRADED TO DIAMOND BECAUSE OF AMEX.  THE 40K POINTS ARE ONLY FOR CATEGORY 6, OTHER CATEGORIES ARE LOWER.

Finally, the last piece of all of this I need to understand is RCI. I looked for other posts on this, and there was some treatment here and there, but not the complete picture I am hoping for. If someone knows where this is already posted, perhaps they can point me in the right direction. My questions are: how does RCI work with HGVC, how do I go about finding RCI locations I can use, is it easy to arrange and is availability good, and what else does one need to know about trying to use RCI with HGVC? - RCI EXCHANGES ARE MADE THROUGH HGVC.  I HAVE ONLY DONE ONE EXCHANGE AND IT WORKED WELL.

My apologies for dumping all these questions at one time. Sometimes the more you know, the more questions there are . . . .


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 5, 2006)

Also keep in mind that hotel awards are capacity controlled 


> From HHONORS website under Terms and Conditions
> _Accommodations are subject to capacity controls, which may limit the availability of rooms offered at specific participating hotels or during specific times of the year. You may obtain a current year list of Hotel Reward Blackout dates by clicking here or by contacting Hilton Reservations and Customer Care. Additional Blackout Dates may be imposed with or without notice. _


I did a 2007 hotel award availability search for the Hilton Maldives Resort, here's what I found today:

July 25 - 28
Aug 14 - 17
Aug 25
Aug 30 - Sept 13
Oct 14 - 28
Nov 12 - Dec 4


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 5, 2006)

*There's a list of Hilton Hotels and their Award Classes on Flyertalk*

Under "PLEASE READ FIRST: Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) Pertaining to Hilton HHonors" see link under Post #3 for a list of hotel award classes for Hilton 
http://flyertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=462994


----------



## biswassb (Dec 5, 2006)

Buying any timeshare to stay in hotels does not make sense.  For HGVC purchase to stay at Hilton hotels does not make any sense either.  It will cost you more to stay in Hilton hotels if you use HGVC/HHONORS points than paying straight cash.  I will be staying in Hilton-Heathrow airport hotel in London later this month.  It takes 40000 honors points per night and I used 2000 HGVC points at 20:1.  My MF for 7000 points is $890.  Therefore, my cost was $254.28 per night from MF alone.  In addition resale price and interest/return consideration will add another couple of hundred.  Therfore, my total cost will be above $400 per night.  If I paid cash by credit card it would have been 99 GBP or $175 as season's special and that would have included free breakfast for two.  

I had leftover points and decided to spend it in hotel.  But it does not make sense to buy 7000 points HGVC to stay in Hilton hotels when you can stay cheaper paying cash.


----------



## Seth Nock (Dec 5, 2006)

biswassb said:
			
		

> Buying any timeshare to stay in hotels does not make sense.  For HGVC purchase to stay at Hilton hotels does not make any sense either.  It will cost you more to stay in Hilton hotels if you use HGVC/HHONORS points than paying straight cash.  I will be staying in Hilton-Heathrow airport hotel in London later this month.  It takes 40000 honors points per night and I used 2000 HGVC points at 20:1.  My MF for 7000 points is $890.  Therefore, my cost was $254.28 per night from MF alone.  In addition resale price and interest/return consideration will add another couple of hundred.  Therfore, my total cost will be above $400 per night.  If I paid cash by credit card it would have been 99 GBP or $175 as season's special and that would have included free breakfast for two.
> 
> I had leftover points and decided to spend it in hotel.  But it does not make sense to buy 7000 points HGVC to stay in Hilton hotels when you can stay cheaper paying cash.



It depends on where you use it.  I booked a hotel in Tulsa, OK for 10,000 points per night (about 435 Timeshare points).  That hotel would have cost $139.  I have also used it at many level 6 hotels that would have been in excess of $500 per night.  I would never use at a level 6 hotel that I can book for $175/night.


----------



## CaliDave (Dec 6, 2006)

I booked at Cat 5 in San Diego for 4 nights with my Honors using the Amex award code. It took 125K points.
Resort is right across from the convention center, where I was attending. Cost for cash $350/night. 
Cost in HGVC points $155/night

If you take the time to learn the system. Hilton is one of the best. Email or PM  Seth.. He is a Hilton authorized reseller. I believe he takes credit card, so you could put the timeshare purchase on your new Hilton Amex


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 6, 2006)

biswassb said:
			
		

> Buying any timeshare to stay in hotels does not make sense.  For HGVC purchase to stay at Hilton hotels does not make any sense either.  It will cost you more to stay in Hilton hotels if you use HGVC/HHONORS points than paying straight cash.  I will be staying in Hilton-Heathrow airport hotel in London later this month.  It takes 40000 honors points per night and I used 2000 HGVC points at 20:1.  My MF for 7000 points is $890.  Therefore, my cost was $254.28 per night from MF alone.  In addition resale price and interest/return consideration will add another couple of hundred.  Therfore, my total cost will be above $400 per night.  If I paid cash by credit card it would have been 99 GBP or $175 as season's special and that would have included free breakfast for two.
> 
> I had leftover points and decided to spend it in hotel.  But it does not make sense to buy 7000 points HGVC to stay in Hilton hotels when you can stay cheaper paying cash.



I think you may have another option......

I believe once you make a hotel reservation using HGVC points, the reservation falls under the Hilton HHonors Terms and Conditions.



> Reward Redemption Under Terms and Conditions
> 11. Rewards cannot be redeemed for cash, prizes or credit. Rewards are not exchangeable. Points which have been deducted from the Member's account, may be redeposited provided that ALL reward documentation (including hotel, air, car and cruise Certificates) associated with the Reward are returned unused. Rewards must be redeposited into the original account from which the points were deducted prior to the expiration date of the documentation.


Double check with the HILTON HHONORS DESK but I think you should be able to cancel your London Heathrow Hotel reward stay and have the 40,000 HHONOR points deposited into your HHONORS account for usage at a later time. This way you can pay cash for your upcoming hotel stay and use the hotel reward later for a stay costing more than $400/night.


----------



## biswassb (Dec 7, 2006)

Most Hilton hotels are 25000 HHONORS points or more.  Category 5 and 6 hotels are around 40000 points.  I have not seen any 10000 points per night Hilton.  It has to be some place remote and undesirable.  Everything I checked including interior PA towns, it costs more to use HGVC/HHONORS than straight cash.  There could be occasional exceptions.

In all Hilton hotels, one can find rooms $500 and up, but that is not what HHONORS gives.  What Hilton-Heathrow gave me is a $175 room not a $500 queen's suite.

But again, Hilton is a money making corporation and not a not for profit charity.  You have to pay Hilton-style to get anything.  The whole HGVC-Hilton is designed very carefully such a way that we pay the market Hilton price.   Using HGVC points to get cheap Hilton hotel stays is not possible. Cash is the best way folks.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 7, 2006)

The best use of the hotel reward is in cities where the standard hotel room rate is very high.

I use my HHonors points like I use my Frequent Flyer miles. I wouldn't use my Frequent Flyer miles for a flight that I can purchase cheaply. I save my Frequent Flyer miles for the more expensive flights. I do the same with my HGVC and HHONORS points. I can use my points at many Hilton locations but I don't use them unless I'm traveling to a location where the standard room rate is very high. 

I try to get the best value within any mileage or points based program.


----------



## bentlew (Dec 7, 2006)

*Honors Card*



			
				Dwhey said:
			
		

> Sounds like you stay in Hiltons frequently. Do you, as a matter of course, automatically convert all of your next-year HGVC points to HHonors before the end of the current year? From the boards, I understand that is what you need to do in order to get 23:1.




I DID THIS FOR THE FIRST YEAR, SINCE YOU CAN BORROW FORWARD TO SET UP THE START OF MY HONORS ACCOUNT.  NOW I AM USING THEM WITHIN THE YEAR GRANTED


----------



## Seth Nock (Dec 9, 2006)

biswassb said:
			
		

> In all Hilton hotels, one can find rooms $500 and up, but that is not what HHONORS gives.  What Hilton-Heathrow gave me is a $175 room not a $500 queen's suite.


Why didn't you book a downtown location that costs c L300?


----------



## biswassb (Dec 9, 2006)

Seth Nock said:
			
		

> biswassb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I do not know exactly what you mean.   Hilton-Heathrow is the only hotel within walking distance (3/4 mile) from Heathrow international terminal.  We have a long flight next day out of terminal 4 so I decided to go with this hotel and less importantly, to use up my 2006 HGVC points.


----------



## MLC (Dec 9, 2006)

alwysonvac said:
			
		

> The best use of the hotel reward is in cities where the standard hotel room rate is very high.
> 
> I use my HHonors points like I use my Frequent Flyer miles. I wouldn't use my Frequent Flyer miles for a flight that I can purchase cheaply. I save my Frequent Flyer miles for the more expensive flights. I do the same with my HGVC and HHONORS points. I can use my points at many Hilton locations but I don't use them unless I'm traveling to a location where the standard room rate is very high.
> 
> I try to get the best value within any mileage or points based program.



This is the best advice.  I do what you do all the time.  You need to get the 23:1 ratio and you get a better value than the 20:1 ratio.  It takes more planning but you have to know how you are going to use your timeshares before year end.  I also mainly use the 6 night packages which are cheaper/night.  If I need to stay just a few night then I look for the High end Marriotts of Hiltons and see if the use of points are better than paying.  Hilton Honors does have great value but you have to know how to use it.  Seth Nocks could tell you the deals he has personally done and you would agree that points are good to have.


----------



## MLC (Dec 9, 2006)

biswassb said:
			
		

> Buying any timeshare to stay in hotels does not make sense.  For HGVC purchase to stay at Hilton hotels does not make any sense either.  It will cost you more to stay in Hilton hotels if you use HGVC/HHONORS points than paying straight cash.  I will be staying in Hilton-Heathrow airport hotel in London later this month.  It takes 40000 honors points per night and I used 2000 HGVC points at 20:1.  My MF for 7000 points is $890.  Therefore, my cost was $254.28 per night from MF alone.  In addition resale price and interest/return consideration will add another couple of hundred.  Therefore, my total cost will be above $400 per night.  If I paid cash by credit card it would have been 99 GBP or $175 as season's special and that would have included free breakfast for two.
> 
> I had leftover points and decided to spend it in hotel.  But it does not make sense to buy 7000 points HGVC to stay in Hilton hotels when you can stay cheaper paying cash.



Next time make sure you get the 23:1 ratio and also do not forget you do not have to pay any room tax like you do when you pay cash.  Than room tax can be between 10-14% so add that in when you plan on paying cash or using points.  Also look at getting the 6 night packages if that works for you travel arangements. I understand also what you have said in regards to your investment cost in buying the timehshare and that gets into how you buy your timeshare and from whom.  Seth Nocks has the best price when it comes to Hiltons.  Hope that helps you see that there is alot of value for points but you have to know when to use them or not.


----------



## Bootser (Dec 15, 2006)

What determines whether you get the 23:1 or 20:1 exchange.
Why wouldn't you always choose 23:1?


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 15, 2006)

> What determines whether you get the 23:1 or 20:1 exchange.
> Why wouldn't you always choose 23:1?



There are two ways of using your points for a hotel reservation

(1) Convert your HGVC points to HHONOR points and book your hotel reservation via HHONORS (23:1 rate)
However in order to do this you have to request the exchange in advance (the year before). For example I can only request an exchange of my 2008 HGVC points to HHonors points between Jan 1 to Dec 31, 2007. The points will be deposited into my HHONORS account in January 2008.

(2) Book the hotel reservation via HGVC (20:1 rate)
I can use borrowed, current and deposited HGVC points towards my hotel reservation.
For example, if I decide to use my 2008 HGVC for a hotel reservation after Dec 31, 2007, my only option is via the HGVC Desk which is at the 20:1 rate.


----------



## Dwhey (Dec 16, 2006)

If choosing option #1, must one exchange ALL hgvc points, or can this be done with a partial year's worth?  Thus, for example, can a participant call by 12/31/06 and request a part of his or her 2007 points be converted at 23:1?

And, assuming one has leftover 2006 points right now, what is the most advantageous thing to do before the end of the year?  Go ahead and convert at 20:1?


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 16, 2006)

*Rules are changing*

The 2006 Member Guide stated "*all* of your 2006 HGVC points may be converted". 
However the new 2007 Member Guide states any or all of your 2007 HGVC may be converted. 

If you have 2006 HGVC points left over at the end of year, your options are
(1) Deposit your HGVC points into RCI
(2) Book a last minute 2006 HGVC stay (if you can find availability)
(3) Book a last minute 2006 Hilton hotel stay (HGVC states "Hotel reservations using current year ClubPoints may be made, based upon availability, for travel throughout the balance of the current year. Reservations and reward confirmation must be requested at least 10 days in advance of your preferred arrival date")
(4) Deposit your remaining 2006 HGVC points into a special account to use for club reservations in 2007 (HGVC states "Previously deposited ClubPoints are not eligible") ** THIS IS A BRAND NEW OPTION that was announced in the HGVC Grand Times magazine that I've just received today. **


----------



## Bootser (Dec 17, 2006)

alwaysonvac
Does this mean that you can not carry over 2006 HGVC Partial points, that they must either be used for HGVC vacation or deposited with RCI (plus the special club option)?
However you think that in 2007 they will be able to be converted to HHonors.
Either way, it sounds like you can not carry over HGVC points.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 17, 2006)

Bootser said:
			
		

> alwaysonvac
> Does this mean that you can not carry over 2006 HGVC Partial points, that they must either be used for HGVC vacation or deposited with RCI (plus the special club option)?
> However you think that in 2007 they will be able to be converted to HHonors.
> Either way, it sounds like you can not carry over HGVC points.



Yes, you can carry over 2006 HGVC partial points. 
No, you can only convert your 2006 HGVC points to HHONORS points if you made the request the year before back in 2005. 

Here's what the Grand Times Magazine states  (see below). 


> _"Members can now deposit 2006 ClubPoints into a special account for use at HGVClub resorts in 2007....... This new option gives you an opportunity to "rescue" 2006 ClubPoints and use them to visit your favorite HGVClub resort next year.....
> Using ClubPoints deposited into the special account, you may begin confirming Club reservations at HGVClub resorts for travel in 2007 after January 1, 2007 (the standard club fee will apply). Reservation must be confirmed, and travel completed, prior to Devember 31, 2007. Any unused points in this special account will expire December 31, 2007.
> Please note, if you don't have enough ClubPoints in your Rescued Points account to confirm desired reservations, you can add points from your 2007 allotment or borrow from your 2008 alllotment
> If you are interested in making vacation plans beyond the HGVClub resort collection, the RCI Deposit option remain available to you"
> _


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 17, 2006)

Booster,
A similar topic about HGVC options is being discussed on this thread - see http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37084
I think you may find it helpful


----------

